# Trump-backed challenger beats Republican Liz Cheney in U.S. midterm primary



## x65943 (Aug 17, 2022)

The Republican primary election for Wyoming's single congressional seat has been concluded. Incumbent Liz Cheney has conceded. Wyoming is a staunchly Republican state, and the winner of today's election, Harriet Hageman, is expected to carry the seat come the general election in November of this year. The election had been far from close, with Cheney garnering only some 31% to Hageman's 65%. Liz Cheney had been severely critical of former president Trump, serving as vice chair of the January 6th committee,  and being 1 of only 10 Republicans who had voted to impeach the former president after the January 6th insurrection. Her challenger Harriet Hageman is a pro-Trump republican who received his endorsement.

Currently, 9 out of 10 Republicans who voted to impeach the former president are set to lose their seats in the midterm elections later this year. A win for the former president who now struggles to rein in the party in anticipation of his run for re-election to the White House in 2024.

Source: https://www.reuters.com/world/us/tr...im-key-wyoming-alaska-republicans-2022-08-16/


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 322945
> Currently, 9 out of 10 Republicans who voted to impeach the former president are set to lose their seats in the midterm elections later this year. A win for the former president who now struggles to rein in the party in anticipation of his run for re-election to the White House in 2024.


It is an interesting dynamic. We had Biden now a president that was meant to make people calm down/fall asleep, but by his failure to convince the greater public to be actually the person who makes the decisions it weirdly accelerated things.

Now in Bidens presidency we got key figures coming out with their concerns about hyperpolarisation. They know a Trump candidacy or even presidency will intensify the situation even more. What they are looking for is a more controlable actor type republican to make people to disengage Ronald Reagan style and that is Ron DeSantis.

Will the effort of pushing Trump aside and DeSantis center stage make people go for Trump even more. It might be the case we will see.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 17, 2022)

CBS news this morning: "Rep. Liz Cheney, defeated in primary, says 'now the real work begins'" ....

... meaning what? Now she has to get a real job?? lol go suck a kumquat, Liz Cheney.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 17, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> CBS news this morning: "Rep. Liz Cheney, defeated in primary, says 'now the real work begins'" ....
> 
> ... meaning what? Now she has to get a real job?? lol go suck a kumquat, Liz Cheney.


she thinks she can be president when she cant even beat a Trump candidate 
reminder that Trump got raided by the FBI  meaning anyone related to him should be loosing


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Trump defeated two political dynasties in the last 14 days. The Cheney's and the McCain's.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 18, 2022)

While i won't deny that it worries me that the republican public still support Trump, my bigger concern is that the media now exclusively focuses on that. I mean... If you follow politics even a slight bit you're know that Cheney led the January 6 hearings.  But who the heck is Hageman? Yes, she supports Trump, i get it. But is that it? 

Because sorry, but i wouldn't vote for Cheney either because I don't agree on her policies (except where it involves Donald). But what is Hageman going to do for Wyoming?
Isn't it possible that while Cheney was busy interrogating people, Hageman just campaigned and promised the voters something they want?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 18, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> While i won't deny that it worries me that the republican public still support Trump, my bigger concern is that the media now exclusively focuses on that. I mean... If you follow politics even a slight bit you're know that Cheney led the January 6 hearings.  But who the heck is Hageman? Yes, she supports Trump, i get it. But is that it?
> 
> Because sorry, but i wouldn't vote for Cheney either because I don't agree on her policies (except where it involves Donald). But what is Hageman going to do for Wyoming?
> Isn't it possible that while Cheney was busy interrogating people, Hageman just campaigned and promised the voters something they want?


While I don't live in Wyoming, it seems that the people there wanted a change a voted accordingly. From the news stories I've read, Cheney was hardly ever in Wyoming, choosing instead to live in northern Virginia year round. In past elections she rarely campaigned or talked to voters. It also wasn't a good look to start accepting millions of dollars from out of state Democrats and the fact that her wealth jumped from $7 million to over $44 million in the past six years she was representing them. She wasn't representing her constituents.


----------



## tabzer (Aug 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> While I don't live in Wyoming, it seems that the people there wanted a change a voted accordingly. From the news stories I've read, Cheney was hardly ever in Wyoming, choosing instead to live in northern Virginia year round. In past elections she rarely campaigned or talked to voters. It also wasn't a good look to start accepting millions of dollars from out of state Democrats and the fact that her wealth jumped from $7 million to over $44 million in the past six years she was representing them. She wasn't representing her constituents.



Cheney is a good name.  Don't go dragging it through the dirt.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 19, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> While i won't deny that it worries me that the republican public still support Trump, my bigger concern is that the media now exclusively focuses on that. I mean... If you follow politics even a slight bit you're know that Cheney led the January 6 hearings.  But who the heck is Hageman? Yes, she supports Trump, i get it. But is that it?
> 
> Because sorry, but i wouldn't vote for Cheney either because I don't agree on her policies (except where it involves Donald). But what is Hageman going to do for Wyoming?
> Isn't it possible that while Cheney was busy interrogating people, Hageman just campaigned and promised the voters something they want?


I happened to be driving through Wyoming a few days before the election and there were non-stop negative Cheney ads on all the stations (Cheney is supported by special interests etc)

Cheney is one individual and didn't have money to fight back

The sad truth is elections can be bought - if you have a bigger budget you often win. Trump threw his entire political machine at the election and that's why his gal won


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 22, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I happened to be driving through Wyoming a few days before the election and there were non-stop negative Cheney ads on all the stations (Cheney is supported by special interests etc)
> 
> Cheney is one individual and didn't have money to fight back
> 
> The sad truth is elections can be bought - if you have a bigger budget you often win. Trump threw his entire political machine at the election and that's why his gal won


Candidates always have to get outside money in Wyoming but Cheney was asking Dems to register as Reps for the primary and her big donors were Dems. Cheney also had a larger war chest than Hageman.

If her donors were out of state Dems, who do you think she would actually represent?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-out-of-state-mid-terms/7333834001/?gnt-cfr=1

https://cowboystatedaily.com/2022/0...crats-register-as-gop-to-vote-in-cheney-race/

https://wyofile.com/cheney-and-hageman-both-break-fundraising-records-again/


----------

